# Clarkians



## jogri17 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone here explain to me why there are these persons who have no life who go around the internet (and posting videos on youtube) going around attacking all thing Vantalian and just being very all non-pleasent to others who do not believe apolegetic methods are not the most important thing in the world? I have recently encountered these persons in chat rooms and they are just soo illogical and fundamentalist that they just ought to go KJV only and get it over with. What is their story?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 8, 2009)

If you want a discussion on a particular apologetic method, please ask that in a new thread.

We don't want a discussion about personalities found on the web. The question paints with too broad a brush. Many of us, including me, have appreciated much of what Gordon Clark has written. As with any mortal man, you must be prepared to separate wheat from chaff.

I do agree that you will find some who invoke the label "Clarkian" can be divisive, just as some who invoke the party label "Van Tillian." You can find just about any sort of faction on the web. 

Closed.


----------

